# How do you convert d20 modern purchase DCs to GP values



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 24, 2007)

The title says it all, I've got no idea personally.


----------



## VirtualWizard (Dec 25, 2007)

A lot depends on how rich/poor you want your characters.  In most of the implementations of this that I've seen, you set a conversion rating for gp to $.  I've seen anywhere from 1 gp=$1 to 1gp = $20.  Convert your gold pieces to their dollar equivalent and look it up on the d20 Modern chart p. 204.  From there you can find the purchase DC of the item.

In the past, I've used 1gp=$10, and it has worked well.  However, someone suggested I go with 1gp=$20 to keep characters from becoming too rich.

If you are trying to figure out a conversion rating for your game, pay attention to DC15 on the purchase table.  Items with a purchase DC15 always cost the character one wealth point.  In my game, it takes one wealth point to purchase a 1st level potion 50gp=$500=DC15.  

If you set the conversion rating to 1gp=$20, then a 1st level scroll takes a wealth point 25gp=$500=DC15.  

If you want your characters to be fantastically rich, then set the conversion to 1gp=$1.  Assuming the characters have a wealth score of at least 15, they could buy any number of items worth 350gp (purchase DC14) or less without losing a wealth point.

If you are uncertain, I suggest you play stingy with a conversion of 1gp=$20 and adjust it as needed.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Dec 25, 2007)

There is a Modern Price Guide, and a Future one (I think they're the titles) available as PDFs. I own them, but they are miles away atm, otherwise I'd post more details for you.

Anyway, I've used them, and thought they might be some use as a point of reference. I know you're after d20 fantasy though. I'll see if I can track something down, or think about it a bit further if not.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Dec 25, 2007)

Actually, I'm running a game with a mix of D&D and D20 modern rules using Unearthed Arcana simplified classes. So the magic is going to the future.


----------



## arscott (Dec 25, 2007)

Which system do you plan on using in your game?  Wealth checks, or GP/Dollars?


----------



## Committed Hero (Dec 28, 2007)

Page 206 or thereabouts of d20 Modern will get you a close number.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 28, 2007)

Sidewinder: Recoiled has the Cold Hard Cash rule (pgs 51 & 127) you could use to adapt.


----------



## orc food (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi,

 I do not if it is still in print but Crown sells most of it's stuff as PDF's. A book called "and 10 foot pole" List of common prices for thing base on time you are playing in. From stone age to Today. The price listings are done by age. Stone,Iron,steam,Space etc.  Did you know you could buy a mule for  $7.00 around world war 1?

 Sorry, made by Iron Crown. The same people that make Rolemaster


----------



## Sheridan (Dec 30, 2007)

Per Wizards of the Coast's Urban Arcana, 1GP = $20.  
d20 Modern, table 7-1 has a Dollars-to-Purchase DC conversion table.  Just divide the $ amount by 20.

Page 39 of Second World Simulations' Second World Sourcebook, has a GP (D&D) to Wealth Bonus (d20 Modern) conversion table on page 39.

Although the majority of Urban Arcana has been added to the SRD, the dollars-to-GP conversion appears in an appendix, so it is not OGC.  The entire Second World Sourcebook, however, is OGC.


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist (Jan 7, 2008)

For a D&D-standard game I've used a conversion of 1gp = $5.  I then wrote the chart back out and converted the base equipment for my players into PDCs.  

Unfortunately my website with the charts on it died and I haven't gotten around to ressurecting it yet.  It wasn't a difficult prospect, a few minutes work at best.  The biggest thing is to do the math once and write out the chart.  For my players I printed out index cards with the PDC To GP conversion on one side and the Wealth System mechanics on the other.   Most everything I provided in terms of PDCs and if they found loot or the like I gave it to them in a GP number followed with Wealth changes.  Was the best of both worlds, since they liked hearing "I shall pay thee not in gold, but this here bag of 500 platinum pieces." and the speed of working with PDCs and the like in play.  

--fje


----------

